# Getting Started With (Real) Video Calibration



## dannycorker (Mar 5, 2013)

This is my first post on this forum - how I've never stumbled across this place before is beyond me. As the title suggests I have never used any meters or software for calibrating my displays, largely down to not knowing where to begin - I have just used test discs which I'm sure is where everyone starts. I'm hoping that with a little help from the experts on here I might finally be able to get my foot in the door for real calibration.

My current set up consists of a Bluray player, PS3, HTPC and Sky HD box all fed into an Onkyo 616 AV Receiver through HDMI and then outputted to a Panasonic 37ET5B 3DTV. Once I have the technique and equipment required my understanding is that I should use the TV controls with no picture settings from the receiver to start with, and then use the receiver to tweak each source individually? That makes sense to me anyway :scratch:

The main information I need is where to start with equipment and software. I saw the fantastic walkthrough guide to Calman 4 on this forum by 'mechman' - could this be applied easily to the newer software, Calman 5? Which version of Calman 5 would be most suitable to someone like me, Basic or Control? Is Calman even the best software? Clearly it's safe to assume I know next to nothing.

Then there's the equipment. Calman offer a bundle (assuming they ship to UK) with the SpectraCal C3, but would I be better buying something like the i1 Display Pro from Amazon?

Any questions for me please shoot away, I'll be monitoring this fairly regularly. And I'm very appreciative of any help that may come my way. Thanks!


----------



## michael tlv (Jun 23, 2009)

Greetings

I just finished an article that might help the beginner on their journey to TV nirvana ...

Here.


This one here looks at your software options. Although the article looks at the professional versions of the software, the enthusiast versions are pretty much the same as their pro counterparts aside from fewer hardware options.

Calman has gotten better at the ice cream flavors issue. Fewer flavors up front to confuse the end user.

Give those a read and come back here to ask questions.

Spectracal ships worldwide ... except to countries that are on the US embargo list.

Regards


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I also highly recommend Michael's video series - I watched them all (twice!) before I started the process and found them extremely helpful and informative. Definitely made me feel more confident about what I was doing as I went along.....


----------



## dannycorker (Mar 5, 2013)

Thank you both for the advice - I started watching the free tutorial videos on Michael's site last night and quite enjoyed them - I will be exploring the site further in the coming days and weeks I'm sure!

What about the equipment and software? Would the SpectraCal package that includes the C3 and basic be good enough? Or would I be better with an i1 Display Pro?

EDIT: I have also noticed this bundle on the SpectraCal site - good starting point? http://store.spectracal.com/consumer/calman5-bundles/calman-5-basic-with-i1-display-pro-bundle.html


----------



## michael tlv (Jun 23, 2009)

Greetings

Every journey starts with the first step. The c3 package is the first step ... but ...

Like the experiences of many that buy a certain size TV ... they find that the TV "shrinks" on them too fast and they always wished that they had bought something larger ... 

This experience seems to translate over to the C3 package too. Enough become dissatisfied with their purchase too quickly and wish they had bought the better meter package instead. (i1 display 3) Always after they start giving the software a run or two ... get comfortable with the software and suddenly wishing for more.

Regards


----------



## dannycorker (Mar 5, 2013)

michael tlv said:


> Greetings
> 
> Every journey starts with the first step. The c3 package is the first step ... but ...
> 
> ...


Well that definitely sounds like me. Starting to think I might go for a pro calibration that I can learn from and then look into buying the i1. Sound sensible?


----------



## michael tlv (Jun 23, 2009)

Greetings

The biggest challenge for you is to find a calibrator that actually educates ... in your neck of the UK woods and hope he does it well enough so that you can understand and retain it. THX Calibrators are supposed to educate, but whether they actually do is something else. There is no THX police that can enforce or verify this.

If you want education, lasting education ... then consider the video series ... since a pro-cal is 200-250 pounds and you still have to buy your own software and hardware on top of that. Another 200 to 300 pounds there. If you get the video series through HTS, it is $100 US ... 65 pounds and you can watch them again and again until you are blue in the face. They run longer than a typical calibration with education runs. (Those take about 4-5 hours usually)

Trade off ... the pro will likely use better gear than the i1 display 3 that you are now eyeing. Now if you get yourself an i1 pro spectro ... then you have the same meter that 80% of THX calibrators use as well.

Regards


----------



## dannycorker (Mar 5, 2013)

michael tlv said:


> Greetings
> 
> The biggest challenge for you is to find a calibrator that actually educates ... in your neck of the UK woods and hope he does it well enough so that you can understand and retain it. THX Calibrators are supposed to educate, but whether they actually do is something else. There is no THX police that can enforce or verify this.
> 
> ...


I actually found the list on your website of calibrators that educate - there's one in the UK that isn't too far from me. Thinking I might watch your series first, then see how I feel. If I would rather get some hands on time and a pro job on my TV, I can do that next. If not, I could try going for it myself. Are the videos designed to be able to be viewed without already having the equipment and a basic idea of how it all works?


----------



## michael tlv (Jun 23, 2009)

Greetings

The videos are designed to teach concepts rather than teach you how to use a specific meter or program. Sure some of the videos are software specific ... but focus is on concepts.

If you understand the concepts, it won't matter what meter you buy and what software you end up with, the principles are the same.

Just like teaching someone to change the oil on a car. If you know the concept, you can do it on pretty much every car out there. I'm teaching you how to "fish" ... nice thing is that you can use it before you fish ... while you fish ... after you fish ... 

Add to that ... I speak "Canadian" and not American. 

Regards


----------

